
Robot Chef That Can Cook 2,000 Meals Set to Go on Sale in 2017 - prostoalex
http://www.iflscience.com/technology/robot-chef-home-could-arrive-2017
======
whiteisblack
Great idea but i would doubt the cost of service maintenance when it comes to
a machine. Human labour ends up to be more cheaper than getting a robot.

